# Young Haunter



## littlepriest01 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey All,

My name is Max. I'm 23 and just bought my first house. We don't have a lot of yard space to work with, but I have a great neighborhood. One block over is a main street which get's around 1000 people on Halloween. This is a small town so that is pretty good. My brother is an actor and when we were younger we would do haunted houses in our garage, but that was just acting, no props. 

I'm a software engineer so I hope to be able to do some high-tech stuff, but am also very interested in mechanical props and paper mache.

I know this first year I would like to at least build a pop-up, Monster-in-a-box, and maybe a similar coffin rattler. I think that I may do a big 20' pumpkin king because it would get people off the main street to come see the house. I know this is a big undertaking but I'm hoping I have time for them.

So if you have any suggestions for a n00b shoot them by me. 

I'm also super-excited about this halloween because my wife and I are expecting our first born shortly before it.

Thanks!

max


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Lofty goals are what we are all about!! I always shoot for the stars, whether I get it all done is irrelevant I had a ball in the process!! So make grandiose plans and do what you can!! Welcome aboard by the way, and congrats on your future tot'er!!


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

HAHHa your me 15 years ago LOL

I was in similar situation, and I built a ton of stuff that year. Full cemetery fence and pillars, big ones, an FCG (flying crank ghost), a TCT (trash can trama), and several monster mud guys, and tombstones.

" man thats a lot of props boy " IE my name, PropBoy still can't recall who that was but great times AND my name was born.

Welcome and take lots of pics
-PB


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome to the forums. There's a lot of helpful people here so if you need help with anything you know where to go!

Can't wait to see how your display works out... And congrats on your baby!
:jol:.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! My best suggestion is to not get too wrapped up in trying to get it all done. Do what you can & enjoy it, but don't stress out if it doesn't turn out the way you've planned. It's all about having fun.

Congrats on becoming a new dad, too! Family is the most important thing there is.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi and welcome Max. You'll be right at "home" here as will your soon to be TOTer! Congrats and good luck on your first home halloween!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Congrats on the house and the first born!
A quick comment on the 20' tall pumpkin king - that is pretty high! take it from a guy who has done a couple of large things!
See UberGrim: http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=493&pictureid=5524
The only thing I'd say is be safe and factor in high winds! If 20 foot Pumpkin King takes a topple it would do some damage!
Good luck and Have fun!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Ah. A lid banger. That was one of my first props too. I say that like I have been doing it for 90 years. I am a newbie as well (2nd year here), with a small front yard. You will be surprised what you can do with that yard!

Go to scarefx.com/project_coffin_2.html for a really detailed set of plans on making a coffin from wooden fence pickets for under 25 dollars. Then go to cindybob.com/halloween/mib/ for details on the motor mechanism to do the banging. I cant remember who directed me to those sights, but it was someone here. You will find the folks here more than happy to share thier VAST creative experience. And I do mean vast. This was a really cheap and simple prop to build and being wood, very durable.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, congrats on the new house and the upcoming new baby!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome.

My only advice is to finish one prop before you start another.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Congrats on your future haunter. Would love to see the work when you do it on the pumpkin. Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. My advice is to work on one prop at a time, otherwise you can end up with lots of half finished projects. Your plans sound good though. Congrats on the new haunter.


----------

